
Ask HN: Transferring large (over 100GB) files? - eadan
How do you transfer very large files? Things like raw video footage or datasets. Ideally something suitable for non-technical users.
======
ninjaturtlez
Whats your internet speed like? In most place in the world your best bet is
going to be to buy some hard drives and ship them.

